

Lenovo's design chief wants to build this retro-classic ThinkPad - tortilla
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8848813/retro-thinkpad-design-concept

======
graycoder
I know about 20 or more people who would buy this. I love ThinkPads and really
hope they bring this back.

